# Derby Day!



## Marrow Man (May 2, 2009)

(This is both sports and music, so I'm putting it in the generic "entertainment" forum.)

Today is the first Saturday in May, which means it's time for the Kentucky Derby here in Louisville. I don't consider myself a horse racing fan, but I am interested in watching the outcome of the race today, just to see those horses run. I also like this song about the Derby from Dan Fogelberg.

[video=youtube;OF00Prddb1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OF00Prddb1Q[/video]

This one shows the past Triple Crown winners:

[video=youtube;UVIxMvBNMFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVIxMvBNMFc[/video]


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (May 2, 2009)

As a native Kentuckian, I almost always watch the Derby. 

My wife is from Maryland, so we usually see the Preakness also.

What's the weather like in Louisville? The first week of May is often beautiful in Kentucky. It is raining in southwestern Idaho today.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 2, 2009)

It rained all night last night (very wet!), but the rain has stopped. I think the temp is around 60 right now (maybe upper 50s). Apparently they sealed the track last night so it wouldn't be muddy today.


----------



## yeutter (May 2, 2009)

I wonder if B. B. Warfield ever attended a Kentucky Derby. He certainly had a keen interest in horse breeding.


----------

